# great gar hunt



## fishdad

I went bowfishing with Mark Malfa on Monday and Tuesday. Monday was great with carp spawning and gar everywhere. We saw 60 to70 Alligator Gar. I shot a rare hybrid gar , several 30-40 lb. carp,two 40+lb. buffalo, a trophy spotted gar, and a couple of longnose gar before settling on a 6'8" alligator gar late in the day. On Tuesday , the conditions deteriorated with cloudy skies and 20 mph winds. I was still able to take this 7'0" - 215 lb. alligator gar. It had a 42 inch girth and had not spawned.
Mark is a great guide ! You can see the 7'4" gar that I shot with him last year on an earlier thread in this forum.


----------



## RATLTRAP

Great job! Good lookin fish! What body of water were you on?


----------



## FISHROADIE

Great report, and pictures, thats one big alligator gar,WTG.


----------



## Blastn & Castn

BIG GARRRRR! SUCKER WAS EATIN ALOT OF FISH!


----------



## texas two guns

Nice shootin. Love the picture showing all three species


----------



## great white fisherman

*How do I get ahold of this guy*

I was thinking about taking my son on a bow trip for his birthday. How do I reach this Mark guy? How much does he charge? Any info would be great.


----------



## RATLTRAP

Mark Malfa
www.bigfishbowfishingtexas.com
1-512-431-9037


----------



## Sweat

*Gar Slam?*



texas two guns said:


> Nice shootin. Love the picture showing all three species


Would that be considered a Gar "Slam"  haha..


----------



## bowfishrp

Mark is a great guy and will put you on some fish!


----------

